# food ?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone
I have a few questions for you about my birds diet.
I think I have been feeding them too much cuz I always have seed on the floor or lift over. Is not bad I just would like to try not wasting as much. So I would like to know:
How many times a day should I feed them?
How much per bird per time?

Well thank you for the help


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MICHELLE,Feed each bird 1 and a half ounces per day,feed 1/3 in the morning and 2/3 in the evening.they should clean it up in 10 -15 minutes. .GEORGE


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

K thanks  
I have just been feeding them one time but a lot of food and 
I new that was not right lol.  

I have two more questions that I think everyone will say a different answer to but… What about vitamins and calcium? How often should I give them those? Right now I give vitamin (Red Call) about ever 3 days.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

They are picky eaters  They pick and choose the seeds they want and leave the rest. If they are hungry, they will clean it all up. What do you feed them? You can also try using a special feeder fo them. what can of feeder do you use now? How many birds do you have? Foye's website is a good place to look.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I will have to relook at the maker but i am getting a new type/brand later. Its pigeon food (not dove mix). just a woodn feeder my GP made for me. And do you mean in all or per cage?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Depends on how many birds you have. do you have a picture of your feeder? You can make the calculations based on the amount of birds you have.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is a pic with the feeder in it http://inlinethumb24.webshots.com/24983/2662927330100554747S600x600Q85.jpg


also for birds my outside loft I am(and others) are building will have about 12 pigeons. one other outside cage 5 and a few inside cages of 1 or 2.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Michelle hey what kind of Pigeons are those? They are pretty. Hows Pidgey doing?

Cindy


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Michelle, whats the type of bird on the left hand side. 

Always leave the birds little bit hungry unless they are feeding babies. Michelle's feeder is perfect as they cannot throw the food around nor dirty there own food.

On the long run its best to feed your birds twice a day.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Hi Michelle hey what kind of Pigeons are those? They are pretty. Hows Pidgey doing?
> 
> Cindy


There A.S.R.s (American Show Racers).

Pidgey is grate, she is my baby I just got done holding her . 
Ever time I talk to her she sits and listens lol she is just a really good
bird . She still dose not like to be caged up  but that’s ok.
She has one of the best addatude out of all the pigeons I have meet.
I well say hi to her for you.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

warriec said:


> Hi Michelle, whats the type of bird on the left hand side.
> 
> Always leave the birds little bit hungry unless they are feeding babies. Michelle's feeder is perfect as they cannot throw the food around nor dirty there own food.
> 
> On the long run its best to feed your birds twice a day.


its still a A.S.R.(American Show Racers).


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow Michelle,


Your birds look really nice. Do you ever fly them?



I guess you are all set since you have a good feeder. Yes, you should not over feed them... Keep them a little hungry unless they have babies, they will love you more and become more tamed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Hi Michelle hey what kind of Pigeons are those? They are pretty. Hows Pidgey doing?
> 
> Cindy


 HI NATUREGIRL,In the photo with the new feeder the one on the left looks like an AMERICAN SHOW RACER at least it looks like the show racers that I have in fact all the birds in that photo look like show racers. George


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

YEs, they are definitely American Show Racers.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

richardtheman said:


> Wow Michelle,
> 
> 
> Your birds look really nice. Do you ever fly them?
> ...


Nop I do not fly my birds. not sure I can fly them. can you fly A.S.R.s?
I am not sure I would even if I could tho.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

vegeta2802 said:


> Nop I do not fly my birds. not sure I can fly them. can you fly A.S.R.s?
> I am not sure I would even if I could tho.


 MICHELLE,Most breeders of A S R's DO NOT FLY THEM you should train them for the show pen.This coming JANUARY the GRAND NATIONAL SHOW is in Michigan,Mt. Clemens,Jan.24,25,26 in theGibraltar Trade Center. There some very good breeders ofA S R in Michigan. .GEORGE


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

george simon said:


> MICHELLE,Most breeders of A S R's DO NOT FLY THEM you should train them for the show pen.This coming JANUARY the GRAND NATIONAL SHOW is in Michigan,Mt. Clemens,Jan.24,25,26 in theGibraltar Trade Center. There some very good breeders ofA S R in Michigan. .GEORGE


See i was thinking that they do not free fly cuz of how big they are. My fantails fly better then them. lol
Yep I know about that show and can not wate. I may also be meeting that guy you sayed for me to call.  
And about 3 other ppl from here, I really can not wate.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MICHELLE, I realy should have been a bit more clear about the A S R's flying ability they can fly but most breeders do not fly them as they are to valuble to lose flying.I hope that you will meet Mr. MIKE WALTERS at the National he is a very nice person,he is the junior director of the SADDLE HOMER USA CLUB and I think he will have some of the saddle club juniors at the National. Any way the ASR's can fly so be careful with them I have lost a few that got out be cause I was not. .GEORGE


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

K thank you for the added info.  
So far I have done well with them staying in there cage.
But one time one of my fantails got out. I thot I lose the poor
guy he fly on in the sun and I could not see him. Win I saw him again
he did a few laps around the home then ether fly down or some how feel
down by the side of the home and I grabbed him. That scared me SOOO bad.
I did not think fantails could fly like that. He so how got around me win I cleaned him cage. 

That’s way my new loft it going to have two doors so I can walk in 
close the door then open the other door. No my birds trying to get past me. lol


----------

